# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Surface Water Removal - Agi drain or slotted PVC?

## ReefDweller

Hi, 
I am on a sloping block and I have a lot of surface water running form the neighbours block onto mine. Some of it is as a result of agi drains that the neighbour has put in and some from natural surface water running from his block to mine. 
I have spoken with my neighbour and he has rectified some of the issue with the agi drain (I know it is his responsibility to resolve) but I want to put an agi drain at the fence line the full length (50 metres) of the back of the block to get rid of any residual water. 
What would be the best option, a trench (300-400mm deep) with rock in it and: 
1. x1 100mm geo fabric wrapped agi
2. x2 90mm Slotted PVC pipe
3. x2 100mm geo fabric wrapped agi
4. Something else 
There is a fair bit of water and I want to get this right the first time. 
For the best option above, what depth and width trench should I dig? 
Also, where in Melbourne (SE preferred) can I get a good price on Agi OR PVC Slotted pipe?  
Thanks.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

If you have the fall available, I would be looking at a lined spoon drain that runs into a trap with pipe/s suitably sized to remove the run off.  
If you include a grate over the trap it should be trouble free for many years and no silting or blockage problems, 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## ReefDweller

> If you have the fall available, I would be looking at a lined spoon drain that runs into a trap with pipe/s suitably sized to remove the run off.  
> If you include a grate over the trap it should be trouble free for many years and no silting or blockage problems, 
> Good luck.

  What would you recommend to line the spoon drain with?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> What would you recommend to line the spoon drain with?

  Depending on what sort of flow you expect, for low flow rates rocks or pebbles, but my choice would be a concrete 'V' drain, self cleaning and no maintenance. 
This does not have to be a huge structure so should not cost a lot, particularly if you do the work yourself. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## ReefDweller

I dug a section of trench to see how wet the soil was and found that it is not only surface water so I am going to put a 400mm trench in with pipe. 
What would be the best option, a trench (300-400mm deep) with rock in it and: 
1. x1 100mm geo fabric wrapped agg
2. x2 90mm Slotted PVC pipe
3. x2 100mm geo fabric wrapped agg
4. Something else 
I am currently thinking with the amount of water in the trench I will go with x2 100mm Agg lines with a pit and inspection grate at the corner that they run into. Then I will run more agg line down the hill to the stormwater drain.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I would go with option one. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## stevoh741

I also agree with 1 but I would put down the geo fabric in trench first, lay agi drain, then fill with 20mm gravel, then wrap the whole lot over with the fabric, then top of with coarse river sand. If you don't wrap the gravel, it will just fill with dirt over time.

----------

